# can honey grow mold or fungus?



## farmgirl6

I have a gallon jar of honey I took off the hives two years ago at the time is tested at 18 1/2 percent moisture. I put a tight fitting cap but not a seal on it, intending to use it for mead but hadn't got around to it. I took it off the shelf this morning, and it has some crystalization in the bottom which doesn't bother me but there is a right of what looks like white foam around the top surface and the honey almost looks cloudy but I maybe I am just being paranoid. when I tip the bottle over a few times, the white ring seems to go away but I don't know if it is just breaking up in the honey. I heat the honey and water for my mead but don't bring to a boil, so am wondering if it is okay? Anybody else had this happen?


----------



## indypartridge

I'd suspect that the cloudiness is just crystallzation. Very common. Also, depending on how much it was filtered (or not) and how "settled" it was before being bottled, it's not unusual to have some foam form at the top.

I'd probably skim it off, and taste the honey to be sure it hasn't begun to ferment.


----------



## alleyyooper

I would smell first. Ferminted honey has that wine smell. If it smelled OK I would then taste it. Some foam is common if the honey was bottled right out of the extractor or bottleing tank with out enough time for the small air bubbles to rise to the top in a holding tank.

 Al


----------

